# Rallies...what's the score?



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

As a newbie ( we've had the MH three weeks now and had three weekend trips down south all of which have been fun as well as sussing out all the ins and outs) I was wondering whether organised rallies are worth the bother.
Wor lass is interested in one being arranged by the Camping and Carravan Club in September at Lake Garda for £16 a night. Undoubtedly good value for money but what goes on at these events?

We are reasonably gregarious folks so enjoy meeting like minded souls but do they tend to be full of people who expect a certain level of MHing proficiency and therefore not that welcoming to novices like we two. No offence to any regular attendees of rallies but I would like to get some idea of their composition before agreeing to book up. Thanks for any comments. Regards Trev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

blindwatchertrev said:


> As a newbie ( we've had the MH three weeks now and had three weekend trips down south all of which have been fun as well as sussing out all the ins and outs) I was wondering whether organised rallies are worth the bother.
> Wor lass is interested in one being arranged by the Camping and Carravan Club in September at Lake Garda for £16 a night. Undoubtedly good value for money but what goes on at these events?
> 
> We are reasonably gregarious folks so enjoy meeting like minded souls but do they tend to be full of people who expect a certain level of MHing proficiency and therefore not that welcoming to novices like we two. No offence to any regular attendees of rallies but I would like to get some idea of their composition before agreeing to book up. Thanks for any comments. Regards Trev


I think a novice camping couple would be well welcomed, as the know alls will have something to do > > generally we're all glad to help and the only stupid question is the one you were to embarrassed to ask, it wouldn't suit us, bust go for it if that's what appeals to you both, we prefer the solitude of our own company wild camping.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

blindwatchertrev said:


> As a newbie ( we've had the MH three weeks now and had three weekend trips down south all of which have been fun as well as sussing out all the ins and outs) I was wondering whether organised rallies are worth the bother.
> Wor lass is interested in one being arranged by the Camping and Carravan Club in September at Lake Garda for £16 a night. Undoubtedly good value for money but what goes on at these events?
> 
> We are reasonably gregarious folks so enjoy meeting like minded souls but do they tend to be full of people who expect a certain level of MHing proficiency and therefore not that welcoming to novices like we two. No offence to any regular attendees of rallies but I would like to get some idea of their composition before agreeing to book up. Thanks for any comments. Regards Trev


We've been to a couple of rallies arranged on MHF last year.

They can be a little bit 'cliquey' in some regards, but I put that down to people respecting each others privacy. You'll find a lot of people meeting up with friends and family (I met up with my folks in their MH at a rally) so people tend to leave you alone. This isn't a good or a bad thing. They can see you're with family or friends and don't want to intrude.

Nobody mentioned anything about motorhomes or the knowledge of a Thetford cassette, solar panels, battery chargers, or anything else! so don't be worried on that front.

It was just a bunch of people having a chilled out weekend in their motorhomes doing whatever they wanted to do in the confines of a field with some entertainment thrown in if you wanted it, but you don't have to go!

We enjoyed it. We'll do it again. We've got a couple of rallies in mind for this summer.

Looking back, I should have got myself around a bit more. We ended up having a really good time with a few people around us on the last day. We really should have introduced ourselves earlier.

Don't be expecting people to knock on your door. It's down to you put yourself out there.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I've only done one Fruitcakes rally, about 20 vans and it was great. We all got to meet each other and there were activities to get involved with. I would do another, but I think the smaller the better, that way it's not big enough for cliques to form or people to feel shut out.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Trev, I think you need to switch it around and ask what do I want out of motorhoming. Otherwise you may end up trying to fit rallies into your lifestyle when better options exist. At least ask what do I want out of rallying.

In 20 years of motorhoming, I have rallied four times; twice with the Motor Caravanners Club and twice this year with Facts. I expect to do one more with Facts before year end. 

Inevitably, as a newcomer you will find that existing ralliers have long standing friendships with others. However, in all four rallies, I've felt welcome and had no trouble having conversations with fellow ralliers.

There are some rally groups that are a little too controlled for my tastes. MHF gets it spot on. I enjoyed the two MCC rallies.


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks to all. Sound advice Brock, cheers. Trev


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Test the water by going to a M/H show rally like this one:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=657

At least then if you find that you don't want to socialise you can spend your time going around the show and spending your money.


----------

